# Who makes the COSTCO protein powder?



## LazyByNature (Apr 20, 2004)

I was in Costco a few weeks ago and they have 6 lbs of protein for $25 (as I remember).  It was on sale for $20 at the time.

I was wondering if anyone knows who makes the brand for costco?  Its inexpensive but if its crap its not worth the money.


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 25, 2004)

I bought it and like it. How could it be crap? It is 100 percent whey. Tastes good  too and no clumps.

To answer your question, WORLDWIDE INC. makes it.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 25, 2004)

This is what I buy always.  You cannot beat the price.  I always get it for $19.99 per 6 pounds.  It taste great and I have been through almost 40lbs of this stuff.  On the front its listed as
Pro Rated.  The good thing is its not one of seasonal items.  They always have it in stock.  I also buy my fish oils there too.


----------



## dsade (Apr 25, 2004)

I get a great workout trying to get the damn lid back on. That is by far the worst design of a lid I have seen on ANY product.


----------



## LAM (Apr 25, 2004)

lol ! that lid is a piece of shit...


----------



## once was fat (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> lol ! that lid is a piece of shit...


Yeh it is.  I dont even bother trying to srew it on.  I just snap the dame thing on. Lol


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 25, 2004)

I love the taste of Pro Rated whey....damn it tastes good.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

I never put the lid on all the way. I like Optimums taste better, but for $19.99/6 pounds and local, screw it.

Chocolate Pro-Rated is much better than vanilla IMO.


----------



## pu239 (Apr 26, 2004)

Where in the store is the protein powder? I've never seen it at the Costco here.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 26, 2004)

Mudge...you ever try any of the other flavors...I think they make a Vanilla-Banana or something like that?  Or maybe it's Strawberry-Banana...not sure.


----------



## LAM (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Chocolate Pro-Rated is much better than vanilla IMO.



for sure...I think the vanilla is nasty. but I fix that with the addition of some sugar free orange jello mix...


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 26, 2004)

In my store it is up front by the registers and the bathrooms, near the pharmacy.


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Apr 26, 2004)

I've seen the ones by Pure Protein but I haven't seen the ones mention, gotta check it out.


----------



## jokbc52 (Apr 26, 2004)

is costco known as something else in the mid west because ive never hurd of it


----------



## hardkicker92 (Feb 7, 2009)

jokbc52 said:


> is costco known as something else in the mid west because ive never hurd of it



Nope, I live on the east coast in maryland and my costco has all this. they sell muscle milk light, a pure protien shake, 5lb of EAS protien blend, and this worldwide inc protien powder in a container.


----------

